# .410 in 44 Mag Contender, etc.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I haven't done it, but I understand that .410 shot shells can be safely fired in a 44 mag contender and also in a 44 mag derringer.

I am curious, do you think it would work okay in a 45-70? I think I already know the answer, but I thought I'd throw it out here anyway........At the risk of making me look dummmmmmb. :dead:


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont know about .44 contenders. My grandfather has a Derringer that will shoot .45 longs and .410s.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

you might be able too, but you are probably going to get some serious leading and plastic issues in the rifling.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i think that it is 45 long i would check before you try it :beer:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

The common combo is .410 fired in a 45 Colt chamber that has been lengthened to allow for the much longer shotshell. That extra length would present a problem in a .44 chamber as the hull of a 2.5 inch .410 would extend well into the rifling of a .44 barrel.
Pete


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

I would let somebody you dont like try it out first.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I did some poking around today and found several forums where people are saying they shoot .410 in their 45-70 all the time. No problem as long as it is 2.5 inch (no 3's). Even some who are making their own "special" stuff. Kind of cool reading if you are interested.

Also found on wikipedia (pretty interesting read, also) that long ago there was a thing called a "forager" round that had a thin wooden bullet filled with shot for shooting small game. I'd like to get my hands on some of those today! I bet they'd be worth a few bucks as collectors items. I also wish I could buy something like it today, but haven't found anything yet.


----------

